# New Norman Shepherd book.



## jwright82 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is a new book on the Shepherd contraversy. Has anyone read it? Is it any good? I once read a study report by some denomination on Norman Shepherd, does anyone know which one I am talking about? To make this even bigger what are the differences between Shepherd and the FV?


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 21, 2012)

What's the name of the book there, Mr. James?

Blessings!


----------



## jwright82 (Feb 21, 2012)

Trust and Obey: The Norman Shepherd Controversy « The Federal Vision. Wow I completly droped the ball, or book, on that one. Thanks for pointing it out.

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------

That will teach me not to start a thread in a hurry!


----------



## E Nomine (Feb 21, 2012)

I thought I recalled a thread about this...

http://www.puritanboard.com/f77/norman-shepherd-vindicated-66871/


----------



## jwright82 (Feb 21, 2012)

E Nomine said:


> I thought I recalled a thread about this...
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f77/norman-shepherd-vindicated-66871/



I didn't see that thanks. With the first few questions answered now how about any differences between Shepherd and FV theology than?


----------

